# Tarpon Rod blank



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

What's everyone's favorite tarpon blank? It will be paired with a Van Staal 250 and will be throwing swim baits off the pier.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Same as a Cobia rod. 
Works great. I used my Cobia rod in the Keys for years catching 100# plus Tarpon.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Rainshadow revelation medium heavy with K guides

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------

